# putting a plow on lifted chevy



## cjr1466 (Feb 11, 2013)

HI, i want to put a plow on my 07 classic duramax, it has a 6 in procomp lift w/ 35s on it and i wanted suggestion on putting a plow on it, i know it can be done, ive seen a couple different ones driving down the road, im looking for input on what brand and if anone has some pictures of the plow on the truck and of the mods to the plow/mounts. i only need a straight blade its only going to be for plowing my drive way and my parents drive way. thanks for any input


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a 98 k2500 lifted 6 inches with 35's and a 7.4L(454) that has been my plow truck for 5 years or so. I have a Western Unimount that has not been modified at all. I got the regular truckside that any other person with a stock truck would get and mounted it to mine with the mounting points as low as the manual said I could put them. I could do it this way because I have a straight blade and the A-frame doesn't have to be perfectly level. I don't burn through cutting edges any faster than the rest of the stock trucks I plow with so don't let anybody tell you that you will. No pics, but I hope this helps.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Do a google search like this

https://www.google.ca/search?q=lift...ojq2QXz3IHwAg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=800&bih=447

You should find what your looking for.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

CAT 245ME;1597436 said:


> Do a google search like this
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=lift...ojq2QXz3IHwAg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=800&bih=447
> 
> You should find what your looking for.


Majority of those trucks are PS members. At a quick glance I saw mossman, got-h20, doakster, philbilly2, bowtie_guy, GMC HD, wolfmobile8, and a few others.

I'll see if I have pictures of my truck anywhere that are worth posting. 
06 2500HD on a 4-6" Cognito set at 4" I run small tires in the winter and have a modified truck side mount. Handles my plows just as well if not better then when it was stock. 

















Preseason, moving my v around with my summer wheels and tires.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Mark how has your truck frame handled the extra leverage applied to the frame with the plow mount being lower than that of a stock truck.


----------

